# How to measure for new pre-hung interior doors



## jencampo (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi All - 

We are replacing all of our interior doors with six-panel solid wood doors. We are getting pre-hung, pre-finished doors.

My question is how do we measure for these? We may have to special order them, and obviously don't want to spend the money if they are not the right size in the long run.

So, do we actually measure the width and height of the door itself and use those measurements to order the doors, or do we measure the rough opening (where the door frame fits in).

We are having a friend of ours help install them, but first we have to order them (in the correct size obviously).

Thanks for any help you can provide!

Jenny


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Measure the Rough Opening. 

Remove the top and side casing of your existing doors (if different sizes). This will reveal the rough framing. Take that RO measurement. Height and Width.

Figure each door swing direction.

Figure your wall thickness (for the jambs).


I would suggest that you have your friend who is installing them come over and help you with figuring out each door's RO, inswing, etc....and they should also help you do the order...


----------



## darylbrands (Mar 25, 2008)

Having the installer measure them is a good choice.

1
You will need to know the swing of the door.
R.H. = Hinged on the right as you are entering the room.
L.H. = Hinged on the left entering

2
The Door Sizing
This may be confusing as a 30" Door has a rough opening of 32". 
3/4" for Jamb Space of each side and 1/2" for Shimming.

3
Be sure to check the wall thickness.
2 x 4 and 2 x 6 Jamb thickness are most common.


----------



## Double A (Sep 10, 2006)

darylbrands said:


> Having the installer measure them is a good choice.
> 
> 1
> You will need to know the swing of the door.
> ...


Get a brochure from the door manufacturer and read it carefully. 

You can look here to see a drawing of a right-hand and left-hand door. Daryl is right if you're talking bedroom doors that swing into the bedroom as viewed from the hall, but this gets confusing with hall closet doors or French doors.


----------

